# 1999 Ibby S7420 Refinish and Customization :P



## AJD000M (Feb 24, 2012)

So I recently picked up an older model S7 from one of my buddies. Feel like I got it for a pretty good price ($300) but upon receiving it it was pretty beat up and had a few dents and some big dings. It was also routed for a *cringe* EMG 81-7. It sucks that it was routed out because now I have to get custom pickup rings made for it, but thats no problem......Unless someone here on the forum can shed some light on fixing up the cavity. 







Soooo now that I've got all the paint off (thanks to the heat gun) and all the hardware, I plan on getting it refinished but im not sure in what color or burst  






Or....






I would really like to do the burst but am having a hard time deciding. But the things I am for sure going to be doing is throwing my new Dimarzio crunchlab, and liquifires in which I just got in the mail today. Have my prestige logo applied, get the pickup rings unless I can solve my cavity problem, and have my volume knob plugged up so I can use my tone as my new volume knob. 






Sorry for the crappy phone pictures. Gimme some help/input!! Thanks guys

EDIT: Also forgot to mention that im having all the hardware powder coated in a nice black or flat black.


----------



## Swyse (Feb 24, 2012)

Not a bad looking body, you sure you don't want to just oil that and call it a day? Between the two above, I'd go for the green. I think a sky blue would look pretty good too though.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Feb 24, 2012)

I am quite partial to a bit of green it must be said.


----------



## AJD000M (Feb 24, 2012)

Swyse said:


> Not a bad looking body, you sure you don't want to just oil that and call it a day? Between the two above, I'd go for the green. I think a sky blue would look pretty good too though.



Ive thought about doing that but the sky blue does sound pretty tempting. I just want something out of the ordinary that ibanez hasn't mass produced.


----------



## AJD000M (Feb 24, 2012)

vampiregenocide said:


> I am quite partial to a bit of green it must be said.



As am I but as Swyse said above the sky blue does sound pretty tempting as well.


----------



## nojyeloot (Feb 24, 2012)

That green is excellent. Or swirl it.


----------



## AJD000M (Feb 24, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


> That green is excellent. Or swirl it.



I like swirled finishes but I feel im far to picky, and if it came out wrong I would be way disappointed. Don't get me wrong though, it would be pretty sick looking. I think'll im going to go with that green. Also, does anyone know what kind of process it is to have hardware powder coated?? I got a quote from a guy for 20 dollars. But I just want all the screws to fit back into the lo-trs trem.


----------



## ivancic1al (Feb 24, 2012)

Anything really loud or iridescent would work. I'm liking that green lots and lots. Not sure you have the right woodgrain to do a proper burst, unless you buy a veneer and glue it overtop of the body. Doing that might also allow you to fill the pickup cavity in without it drawing too much attention to itself.


----------



## AJD000M (Feb 24, 2012)

ivancic1al said:


> Anything really loud or iridescent would work. I'm liking that green lots and lots. Not sure you have the right woodgrain to do a proper burst, unless you buy a veneer and glue it overtop of the body. Doing that might also allow you to fill the pickup cavity in without it drawing too much attention to itself.



Ya I wouldn't mind doing the veneer, but the only thing thats stopping me is the way the body is shaped. Also I think what I might do is just blow out the cavities to the size of the trem and just be done with that. Cause im going to have to wait about a month for the custom rings.


----------



## Darkstar124 (Feb 24, 2012)

Oil it! Its awesome. I'd KILL for one of those man, really gorgeous.


----------



## AJD000M (Feb 24, 2012)

Darkstar124 said:


> Oil it! Its awesome. I'd KILL for one of those man, really gorgeous.



I've had far to many oiled down guitars, I love the look but I need something loud this time!


----------



## broj15 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'd vote for swirling it alo. If i were you i would rather fill the cavity and reroute the body. It's reall not as hard as most people think. Just take your time and be patient and if you don't a steady hand, make sure someone around that can help does.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 25, 2012)

Sunburst, I feel like green is starting to get played out...meh


----------



## skeels (Feb 25, 2012)

Green swirl?


----------



## AJD000M (Feb 25, 2012)

broj15 said:


> I'd vote for swirling it alo. If i were you i would rather fill the cavity and reroute the body. It's reall not as hard as most people think. Just take your time and be patient and if you don't a steady hand, make sure someone around that can help does.



I feel like filling that cavity to make it look like something the factory produced would be damn near impossible. I wonder if I could make a mold of the neck cavity and then size it up and try and fill it. But other then that I might just bore it out like they do on the RGA7's. 



BlindingLight7 said:


> Sunburst, I feel like green is starting to get played out...meh



I love the sunburst, its something different that I haven't seen ibanez do, but its finding the right burst thats going to be the tricky part. Im not really feeling the Steph burst much anymore after looking at it. 



skeels said:


> Green swirl?



This would be tits! Im scared to get a quote on doing a swirl thats done right.


----------



## ibanezcollector (Feb 25, 2012)

green swirl for the win, one of my swirls I did on a RG


----------



## Mattmc74 (Feb 25, 2012)

I like both of the finishes but if it were mine I would go with the green.


----------



## AJD000M (Feb 27, 2012)

ibanezcollector said:


> green swirl for the win, one of my swirls I did on a RG



That shit is hottttttttt!!! I do favor that swirl over a lot of others i've seen. Not a bad piece at all brother!



Mattmc74 said:


> I like both of the finishes but if it were mine I would go with the green.



I think I am going to do the green. My mind is pretty made up at this point. 

I will be posting as many in progress pictures as possible, so stay on the look out.


----------



## Sonicassaultphil (Feb 27, 2012)

Aj just paint it hot pink like your personality you homo  <3


----------



## AJD000M (Feb 27, 2012)

Sonicassaultphil said:


> Aj just paint it hot pink like your personality you homo  <3



Hahaha, phil. For a few days I did think about it. Would've look sick with the dimarzios in purple or something like that.


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 6, 2012)

So I figured I would give this thread a nice bump with some progress pictures!!!

Things done to it so far are:

- Sanded down all the way to the wood
- Filled the tone knob 
- The wood was sealed two or three times
- Primed 
- Finished with this custom poly green






















Hope you guys enjoy


----------



## ibanezcollector (Apr 6, 2012)

I do enjoy now more pics haha


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 6, 2012)

ibanezcollector said:


> I do enjoy now more pics haha



More pictures coming soon brotha!!! Gonna throw the Dimarzio crunchlab, and liquifire 7's in there soon. Also all the hardware was re-poder coated in galaxy black.


----------



## ibanezcollector (Apr 6, 2012)

nice what color pickups?


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 6, 2012)

Just the black to go with the hardware. I was feeling the look. I can alway send em back and get different colors though


----------



## ibanezcollector (Apr 6, 2012)

chrome bar and poles?


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 6, 2012)

Nope, all blacked out my friend. If it was once chrome, it is now black. haha


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 6, 2012)

That is an awesome colour! Should looks great when it's put together. What did you use to seal the wood?


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 7, 2012)

Pink DiMarzios with black poles would look amazing in this guitar.


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 7, 2012)

BlackMastodon said:


> That is an awesome colour! Should looks great when it's put together. What did you use to seal the wood?



Im gonna have to check with my buddy that did the sealing on it. But im pretty sure it was some stuff from stewmac.



ibanezcollector said:


> chrome bar and poles?



I was just informed that this will not be done, so it will still be chrome. I am going to look into some sites that have some other outlandish colors though. 



shitsøn;2949125 said:


> Pink DiMarzios with black poles would look amazing in this guitar.



Ya it would, I think I might use this idea brotha!!!


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 7, 2012)

Ohhhh and shitson, I wanted to ask you how the dudes at ibanez applied your logo. I really would have loved to send it to them to apply one. But sadly enough I dont have the contacts so I just used one of the decals from best decals.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 7, 2012)

AJD000M said:


> Ohhhh and shitson, I wanted to ask you how the dudes at ibanez applied your logo. I really would have loved to send it to them to apply one. But sadly enough I dont have the contacts so I just used one of the decals from best decals.


The logo on which guitar exactly do you mean, dude?


----------



## bob123 (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh man that looks KILLER! congrats!!


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 8, 2012)

shitsøn;2949405 said:


> The logo on which guitar exactly do you mean, dude?



Sorry, I was a bit vague with that comment hahahah. I was referring to the white RG1527 reverse headstock you had/have. The one with the custom maple neck, or birds eye. I cant remember haha.


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 8, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Oh man that looks KILLER! congrats!!



Thanks brotha!!! I am ecstatic for the way its been turning out!


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Apr 8, 2012)

That green


----------



## amonb (Apr 8, 2012)

MORE PICS!


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 8, 2012)

amonb said:


> MORE PICS!



Coming soon mang!!! Promise


----------



## DropSplash (Apr 9, 2012)

Dude. This is cool.


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 9, 2012)

AJD000M said:


> Sorry, I was a bit vague with that comment hahahah. I was referring to the white RG1527 reverse headstock you had/have. The one with the custom maple neck, or birds eye. I cant remember haha.


It's just a decal, too.


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 9, 2012)

shitsøn;2952240 said:


> It's just a decal, too.



Well ill be damned. Haha


----------



## MikeH (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks good, but the bridge pickup route looks a little small since you filled it in. I'm sure if everything fits, it won't matter though.


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 10, 2012)

MikeH said:


> Looks good, but the bridge pickup route looks a little small since you filled it in. I'm sure if everything fits, it won't matter though.



Nah I thought that too, its just cause the screw hole area was made a little bigger.


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 11, 2012)

So I figured I would tease you guys with a picture of the almost finished headstock. 

Things left to finish are:

- Put the rest of the hardware on the guitar
- Do all electronics
- Set this thing up
- Shred 

Sorry the iPhone pictures really dont portray how amazing this thing really looks. Pro pictures coming soon!!!


----------



## iron blast (Apr 11, 2012)

I am anxious for more pics.


----------



## Compton (Apr 13, 2012)

this looks killer, can't wait to see the finished product


----------



## bob123 (Apr 14, 2012)

I like the check mark logo over the prestige logo, but anxious to see the finish


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 14, 2012)

bob123 said:


> I like the check mark logo over the prestige logo, but anxious to see the finish



Ya, I understand that. Different strokes, for different folks. But shit, how often do you see a 7 string prestige s series hahaha.


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 20, 2012)

Figured I'd give you guys a little bump. So far the pickups and everything have been wired and the neck cavity was modded a bit after the paint cured so it would fit a little cleaner and not as tight as it was. 

Next comes putting on the completed trem, and yada yada yada. 


NICE 






Fresh powder coat


----------



## bouVIP (Apr 20, 2012)

Oh shit the greens so bright and oh so right! Love the color but I would have gotten matching green and black pickups haha


----------



## Rain (Apr 21, 2012)

Oh my. I think you got me wanting an Ibby again.... that is turning out really sexy. MORE PICS DAMNIT!


----------



## bob123 (Apr 21, 2012)

Looks awesome! Too bad about the paint run (maybe its the light?), but over all a very nice job!  Lets see it in 1 peice!


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 21, 2012)

bob123 said:


> Looks awesome! Too bad about the paint run (maybe its the light?), but over all a very nice job!  Lets see it in 1 peice!



No runs, just bad lighting and an iphone camera :/ Promise pro pics coming soon haha, till then here it is as one piece. 








Rain said:


> Oh my. I think you got me wanting an Ibby again.... that is turning out really sexy. MORE PICS DAMNIT!



Get one man, its the only big name company guitar I would love to have everything of. I've had a shit ton of guitars, but nothing compares to a ibanez. And the necks, don't even get me started haha. I just dont like how you cant get customs, or anything in any other color then black or dark blue. Thats why I took matters into my own hands.


----------



## Rain (Apr 21, 2012)

I would if I had the cash xD Currently paying off a 2k USD bill for my studio. Also, I only want one if I can get a sweet finish like yours on it  Ibanez finishes don't really interest me unless they're colorful.


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 21, 2012)

Rain said:


> I would if I had the cash xD Currently paying off a 2k USD bill for my studio. Also, I only want one if I can get a sweet finish like yours on it  Ibanez finishes don't really interest me unless they're colorful.



Ahhhhhh, I can feel ya on that brotha!! Hahaha, those will pay themselves off if done right. I agree with you 110% I fucking hate stock ibby finishes. They need to step their game up and start putting out some quality stuff. I'd like to see some new woods used, and some nice stained bodies, and maybe some super retro colors. Bring that shit back to the 80's with the technicolor stuff, and the 70's with the satin's and pastel type stuff.


----------



## Rain (Apr 21, 2012)

I would totally be seduced into debt again by buying 2-3 Ibanez guitars if they did that! I want more Mahogany bodies instead of basswood and I want some natural finishes too! Also, I want a 7 string version of the MTM2 with that sexy white binding and all that jazz xD


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 26, 2012)

Forgot to upload this picture with the rest of the others. Almost done. Im getting so fucking impatient!!! I just want to play this damn thing!


----------



## theo (Apr 26, 2012)

shit is so cash


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 26, 2012)

theo said:


> shit is so cash



Thanks homie, looks like you got something neon green going in your profile picture too!


----------



## bouVIP (Apr 26, 2012)

I just got 1 of these S7420s same year too and man you are tempting me to do the same! 

It looks so legit 

I'm painting my RG7312 green though (stealing your idea but not as green haha)

hope it comes out as awesome as yours!


----------



## theo (Apr 26, 2012)

AJD000M said:


> Thanks homie, looks like you got something neon green going in your profile picture too!



Sure did man, I also have a 99 S7420 that's getting refinished in the next few weeks too 

Mines probably going to get done with spray cans though.


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 26, 2012)

bouVIP said:


> I just got 1 of these S7420s same year too and man you are tempting me to do the same!
> 
> It looks so legit
> 
> ...



I say go for it brotha!!! We all need at least one neon green guitar in our lives!!



theo said:


> Sure did man, I also have a 99 S7420 that's getting refinished in the next few weeks too
> 
> Mines probably going to get done with spray cans though.



I say go to the local auto body shop and have one of the guys there shoot it for ya. You have a better chance of it coming out flawless, and a lot more hassle free. Plus maybe one of the dudes there might take it on as a side project and not charge what the shop does. Always gotta want the best man!!


----------



## theo (Apr 29, 2012)

That's a very good point you have. But I Wanted to do mine black and then drip/flick bursts of green acrylic over it, then clear over that.


----------



## AJD000M (Apr 30, 2012)

theo said:


> That's a very good point you have. But I Wanted to do mine black and then drip/flick bursts of green acrylic over it, then clear over that.



Fuck it man, have them do it for you. Better you pay the money for a pro job then have a bunch of mistakes made (not saying you would do that) But its usually better in the long run that way. To be honest, I would have done everything on this build myself if I knew I would have done it all perfect in one shot. But I knew that wasn't possible because im a fucking perfectionist to the max and the slightest flaw would have made me throw this whole thing in the trash. Which is why I put it in the hands of a very talented luthier. Hopefully the next project I take on I will be doing completely by myself. I hope to start building and finishing guitars in the near future.


----------



## AJD000M (May 3, 2012)

The green machine is complete!!! 

I will be posting a NGD thread, and all full specs and mods in the new thread once I get the guitar personally and take some better pictures. Till then, here are the ones I just received. Hope everyone approves!


----------



## vancouvermetalguitarguy (May 19, 2012)

Looks awesome man 

Im curious how you were able to keep the prestige logo when you sanded it down and still able to paint over it in green.. Is the logo aftermarket??


----------



## Pikka Bird (May 19, 2012)

^Yeah, you'll notice that the 7420 is not actually a Prestige model at all... Also, the angle is a lot different to the original.


----------



## theo (May 20, 2012)

It is still a jap built guitar though


----------



## Tristoner7 (May 20, 2012)

Baller as hell. Love it, good job !


----------



## AJD000M (May 21, 2012)

vancouvermetalguitarguy said:


> Looks awesome man
> 
> Im curious how you were able to keep the prestige logo when you sanded it down and still able to paint over it in green.. Is the logo aftermarket??



Its a logo I got off of the best decals website, I just sanded over the old one, and shot the new paint over it and laid the logo over it and boom, shot that bitch with clear. 



Pikka Bird said:


> ^Yeah, you'll notice that the 7420 is not actually a Prestige model at all... Also, the angle is a lot different to the original.



Ya, unfortunately my guy botched the logo and didn't wait for me to come tell him where the right spot was. But I plan on fixing it when I have some extra time and money. 



theo said:


> It is still a jap built guitar though



Yessir it is, and it might as well be a prestige for that matter alone. Neck is amazing!


----------

